# Check lights message on MFI



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

OK, has anyone had the topic message appear on their MFI? Twice in 2 days now, but not every time I start the treg, I have gotten an MFI message that says "Check lights" and the bulb graphic appears. The first time it happened, I turned the car off and back on and the message did not reappear. I did not check the lights at the time. The second time it happened, the next day, I was facing a window and could see that my DRLs did not come on. I always leave the light switch in the "auto" position, straight up and down. So, I turned it off and back on again, and the DRLs came on. The DRL light in the dash always illuminated when the check lights message came on. I've had the car for 3 months now, almost 5k miles, and this is a new trick for it. How cute! It does not do it each time I start up the treg, as a matter of fact, the second day I had done a lot of errands and therefore a lot of start-ups.
Anyone else had this happen.
Ain't technology grand?


----------



## mklui (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Check lights message on MFI (liv2ryd)*

I had the similar message on my V6 few weeks ago. The message was "Check Please Lights" - it was weird with the grammer problem, but that's what it said. Then I walked around the car and figured out it was the fog lights. The dealer took two days to figure out what caused it. The fog lights has a lose connection to some kind of controller unit barried inside the dash. The service advisor suggested me not to come in at the end of the first day, because they had taken the dash apart. Anyway, but it was fixed.


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

Yup - I had this one in the rain the other day... but it went away. I'm sure that's temporary.. it will be back.


----------



## gtlloyd (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Check lights message on MFI (liv2ryd)*

Had this happen a couple of weeks ago. Hasn't happened since. I tookit into the dealer for a few other things yesterday and they could not find a fault code for it. Does anyone know if the fault codes clear themselves after a number of startups?


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Check lights message on MFI (gtlloyd)*

From the codes I have found with my VAG-COM I would say no they record everything and leave it for the tech to decide if it is something that needs to be repaired or not.
Steve T.


----------



## erik333 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Check lights message on MFI (liv2ryd)*

Just happened to me tonight... Front drivers side headlight went out and came back in when I restarted lights. Strange...


----------



## maxtouareg (Dec 24, 2003)

I have also had this problem with my V6 T-reg, but my "check lights" warning also happens everytime I flash the highbeams???


----------



## NBDinz (Oct 6, 2003)

I had this message appear on my MFI "Check Please Lights"
My driver's side DRL didn't ignite... so (like windows) I restarted and all was well... I haven't had any other problems out of that since... but we shall see...


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (NBDinz)*

These symptons usually mean you have a loose housing. You to make sure your housings are in tight. I had this problem after I took out the housing and did not have them properly seated tightly. Make sure you wiggle your housing around.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

I've had the "check please lights" (terrible grammar, polite though) steady for about a week. I don't care enough to take it in yet.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

I just posted a similar experience, although the warning has yet to reappear in the MFI. I'm curious, did any of you experience any chime/clicker malfunctions when this happened? My theory is that the chime/clicker is on the same circuit as the one responsible for the "check light" warning.


----------



## Jeffrey1962 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Vw touareg 2006*

Hello, I have been getting this "Please Check Lights " warning and then the little icon will display on the panel, (very , very annoying),
I have seen the either passenger or driver side head lights go out then back on, and by the time you get it to the dealer, the lights are working..
from my readings on this site and my thinking, I assume this is an indication of the light s are going bad, even though they will work?
thanks, Jeff


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

*Had this same error on my 2006*

This was something that happened now and then when I had my 2006.

I did eventually have to replace the bi-xenon bulbs eventually and no issues after that.


----------

